# Hydra 21.7.2.RC14 (released Jan 31 2018)



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, let the *14th Hydra Release Candidate Games* begin- and may the odds be ever in your favor!

As per @TiVo_Ted "We are working on a new patch now that will include the HDMI fix [pink video] and several others as well as some low-level enhancements for IFTTT, Alexa and Google Assistant integration."

*TiVo Mini Channel Info display *bug. Just wish they'd fix the obvious bug on the Minis where the Mini displays the wrong channel info and TV guide info on the channel you are currently watching (it shows the channel info the TiVO DVR is currently viewing).

*edit note: RC14 *was officially released *Feb 16th 2018*


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CloudAtlas said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, let the *14th Hydra Release Candidate Games* begin- and may the odds be ever in your favor!
> 
> One fix is the last channel/info pop-up/guide data being wrong.


any new bugs?


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

I hope they fixed the YouTube app. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsando (Sep 12, 2015)

Has anyone seen a Priority Update request page for Hydra versions? I always did the Priority Update on the 20.x.x versions, but since the 21.x.x versions, I have been in the last round of pushes almost a month after they are release.


----------



## Joseph Muscarella (Nov 6, 2017)

I received RC14 this morning. Same issue with Mini Bug 1:
Bug 1. Just wish they’d fix the obvious bug on the Minis where the Mini displays the wrong channel info and TV guide info on the channel you are currently watching (it has the info from the wrong tuner.)

Also had to restart my Roamio Pro because it says I Tivo had no internet service when I went to my To Do List. Network Test was OK but To Do List kept telling me no internet service.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dsando said:


> Has anyone seen a Priority Update request page for Hydra versions? I always did the Priority Update on the 20.x.x versions, but since the 21.x.x versions, I have been in the last round of pushes almost a month after they are release.


Probably like published update summary: gone. Perhaps it was a TiVo thing that Rovi decided wasn't needed anymore. -> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

So I should still stay on my current software and not attempt this? Gotcha


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Well, RC14 has not actually been "released". We are only testing it with beta users right now. However, a bunch of you sent me your TSN's in November and I snuck you into the Beta program without going through the normal beta paperwork. Well, it turns out we forgot to re-map you back to the regular customer group, so you guys are getting a peek at RC14.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Well, RC14 has not actually been "released". We are only testing it with beta users right now. However, a bunch of you sent me your TSN's in November and I snuck you into the Beta program without going through the normal beta paperwork. Well, it turns out we forgot to re-map you back to the regular customer group, so you guys are getting a peek at RC14.


Is this the release that has the Amazon Alexa integration to allow far field voice commands?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wake me up when we get to 21.7.*4 or 5...*


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

Does it let you transfer a recording from another TiVo without using the web?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

NYHeel said:


> Is this the release that has the Amazon Alexa integration to allow far field voice commands?


That support is already in the boxes. The work we are completing is on the Amazon side in finishing and qualifying our Amazon skill.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

m.s said:


> Does it let you transfer a recording from another TiVo without using the web?


This is not a feature release, only a bugfix patch release.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> This is not a feature release, only a bugfix patch release.


Any chance that they'll fix the YouTube app?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

johnner1999 said:


> Any chance that they'll fix the YouTube app?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what's wrong with it? i see no issues


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> what's wrong with it? i see no issues


https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/my-youtube-is-broken.556707/

YouTube Freezing

Youtube on Tivo is Unwatchable...

That's a sample. I use it for short video, but there are reports of problems with longer stuff.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> what's wrong with it? i see no issues


Any video over 15 minutes on my bolt, stops and says loading. Similar as if your connection is slow. I have a steady 400mbps and no issues on other devices.

Paying $30 a month for TiVo is starting to be unacceptable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

johnner1999 said:


> Any video over 15 minutes on my bolt, stops and says loading. Similar as if your connection is slow. I have a steady 400mbps and no issues on other devices.
> 
> Paying $30 a month for TiVo is starting to be unacceptable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you find it unacceptable, then why do you continue to do so?


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> If you find it unacceptable, then why do you continue to do so?


Well I hope TiVo decides to fix it...

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

TiVo_Ted said:


> This is not a feature release, only a bugfix patch release.


In exactly what way is removing a long term capability not a bug? "It's a feature, not a bug" is lame in the extreme.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe because bugs are not intentional changes to features?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

m.s said:


> In exactly what way is removing a long term capability not a bug? "It's a feature, not a bug" is lame in the extreme.


Sorry to be lame, but this feature was obsoleted in the move from TiVo Experience 3 to TiVo Experience 4 and it was removed. I actually share your frustration that it was dropped. However, if we were to bring it back one day, we would do it in a feature release, not a patch release.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> This is not a feature release, only a bugfix patch release.


Hi Ted. I noticed you said "we have been working on several related *bugs having to do with how a MINI grabs a tuner,* and to what channel it is tuned. They are not all fixed in RC12, and I'm not sure how widespread we will go with RC12."

The MINI tuner bug I mention above (and explained better below) is still in RC14. This seems like a quick fix to me as if the developer is calling the wrong function call getting the currently viewed Server (Roamio, Bolt) tuner info instead of the currently viewed MINI Client tuner info. Maybe fixed in RC15?

@RickNY "Minis in the house when woken will show the info as being the info for the currently active tuner on the Roamio Plus -- but the channel actually streaming is the last channel the Mini was tuned to."

I know bugs get fixed quicker when the problem is documented and easily reproduced.

Thanks for taking the time out of your day to read & reply to posts on this site. It's appreaciated.


----------



## MrMxyzptlk69 (Feb 5, 2016)

I got the update overnight, and so far so good. The only thing at the moment that bothers me, is that the Guide always goes to channel 1, if I leave live; for instance if I go to the menu for a little while. I wish it would go to the last watched channel....

Great work on continue updates and bug fixes...thank you Ted for your thick skin and hard work.


----------



## Mikey_C (Jun 24, 2003)

Looks like the native resolution problem is still unresolved?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mikey_C said:


> Looks like the native resolution problem is still unresolved?


I keep wondering why that is even an issue. It worked perfectly with TiVos prior to Hydra. So it seems odd that they would majorly Bork it with Hydra.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

I was on 21.7.2.RC14 but then today, I had a PENDING RESTART and after the restart, I'm back to 21.7.2.RC12.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SrLANGuy said:


> I was on 21.7.2.RC14 but then today, I had a PENDING RESTART and after the restart, I'm back to 21.7.2.RC12.


Now that really a new thing. 

Also see -> Hydra 21.7.2.RC14 (released Jan 31 2018)


----------



## larryhitz (Sep 30, 2016)

CloudAtlas said:


> Hi Ted. I noticed you said "we have been working on several related *bugs having to do with how a MINI grabs a tuner,* and to what channel it is tuned. They are not all fixed in RC12, and I'm not sure how widespread we will go with RC12."
> 
> The MINI tuner bug I mention above (and explained better below) is still in RC14. This seems like a quick fix to me as if the developer is calling the wrong function call getting the currently viewed Server (Roamio, Bolt) tuner info instead of the currently viewed MINI Client tuner info. Maybe fixed in RC15?
> 
> ...


YES this BUG still there in RC14 on my 3 Minis. When we go to LIVE on our Mini's, the SHOW INFO banner in lower third of screen shows what the BOLT+ is watching and does not detail the live streaming show. Really plays with your brain!! One has to change the channel, which then reset it to match correctly.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

There is another update. I'm not sure of the build. I can't do the reboot for a few hours.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

johnner1999 said:


> Well I hope TiVo decides to fix it...
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


it's up to youtube/google not tivo to fix it


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

CloudAtlas said:


> Hi Ted. I noticed you said "we have been working on several related *bugs having to do with how a MINI grabs a tuner,* and to what channel it is tuned. They are not all fixed in RC12, and I'm not sure how widespread we will go with RC12."
> 
> The MINI tuner bug I mention above (and explained better below) is still in RC14. This seems like a quick fix to me as if the developer is calling the wrong function call getting the currently viewed Server (Roamio, Bolt) tuner info instead of the currently viewed MINI Client tuner info. Maybe fixed in RC15?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details. I'll bring it up with the team.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

SrLANGuy said:


> I was on 21.7.2.RC14 but then today, I had a PENDING RESTART and after the restart, I'm back to 21.7.2.RC12.


I didn't even know this was possible.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drtdiver83 (Sep 8, 2015)

My roamio jus reverted to rc12. My mini has a pending restart. And to top that all off my stand alone stream isn’t working right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

SrLANGuy said:


> I was on 21.7.2.RC14 but then today, I had a PENDING RESTART and after the restart, I'm back to 21.7.2.RC12.





TiVo_Ted said:


> I didn't even know this was possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


TiVo_Ted,

I'm 100% sure of this! I took a picture of the version number when my Roamio was still "Pending Restart". After the restart, I checked the version and was surprised that it went backwards.

On 2/2 @ 5:07pm, it showed "Software Version: 21.7.2.RC14-840-6-840".
After the restart, it now shows "Software Version: 21.7.2.RC12-840-6-840".

*Is this something I should be concerned about?*​


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

SrLANGuy said:


> TiVo_Ted,
> 
> I'm 100% sure of this! I took a picture of the version number when my Roamio was still "Pending Restart". After the restart, I checked the version and was surprised that it went backwards.
> 
> ...


Yes, your Tivo is in a time-causality loop and do this till the end of time, along with you, indefinitly

you may have already posted this 500 times already.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

Bug 1 is still present in RC14.. In addition to that behavior, on a number of occasions where I have re-tuned the Mini to stream the correct tuner, it starts streaming it at the beginning of the 30 minute live buffer - and the info bar AND the stream reflect that. Holding down skip gets me to live. I've filed a case with TiVo on this.

Also - @TiVo_Ted - is there any progress at all on the D402 voice issues? I've sent you a few PMs since December that weren't responded to, so I hope you didn't forget about me. Those issues still exist in RC14. I also opened up a case with support on that.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I didn't even know this was possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Happened to me last night also


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I didn't even know this was possible.


I think I recall one other time where there was a minor rollback but in general it hasn't been done that I recall (almost 18 years of using TiVo). 

Scott


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Mine rolled back as well.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Sorry to be lame, but this feature was obsoleted in the move from TiVo Experience 3 to TiVo Experience 4 and it was removed. I actually share your frustration that it was dropped. However, if we were to bring it back one day, we would do it in a feature release, not a patch release.


Truly sorry to hear that the feature is considered obsoleted in the new tivo experience. Tivo has indeed created the walled garden I will not use. Tivo Experience 4 only allows viewing of content from Tivo's business partners rather than from my own personal library. Please do not point to the mess that is Plex as neither Tivo nor Plex seem interested in actually making it function correctly. Its also not indexed or searchable by the Tivo.

We need the capability of adding video to the tivo locally via some method. Currently there is none. If the old way of transferring from tivo desktop or pytivo is not to be resurrected, then a new method needs to be in place. Until the garden wall is unlocked, there are many, including myself that cannot continue on this long journey with Tivo. I truly hope to one day be a part of the family again.


----------



## rbrown1972 (Nov 18, 2017)

You can tell me I'm imagining things because that's how I'm leaning myself, but I swear that when I checked my Romio Pro on Friday I saw that it was running RC14. That was the first I'd heard of RC14. Now this morning I see it's back?? to RC12. Is that possible?


----------



## rbrown1972 (Nov 18, 2017)

rbrown1972 said:


> You can tell me I'm imagining things because that's how I'm leaning myself, but I swear that when I checked my Romio Pro on Friday I saw that it was running RC14. That was the first I'd heard of RC14. Now this morning I see it's back?? to RC12. Is that possible?


Oops. I guess I should have read through the existing posts first. I see others are reporting rollbacks as well. Guess I'm not imagining things.


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes, my boxes rolled back as well... kinda disappointed lol.. I thought RC14 was for bug fixes.. now i'm moving back to RC12 which wasn't that great for me to begin with.


----------



## ETS1979 (Feb 12, 2018)

Mikey_C said:


> Looks like the native resolution problem is still unresolved?


Hello I am new to TIVO just having installed my Roamio OTA a few days ago. Everything appears to be working pretty well though I was dismayed that the Native function does not work. When I select the 3 OTA resolutions in the menu my Iscan Duo video scaler reports back it is receiving 1080i regardless of which format the station I'm tuned to is broadcasting. From what I have read here TIVO is probably working on a fix. How will I know if and when this has been done other than by frequently checking my box? Right now my box says I am on RC12.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ETS1979 said:


> Hello I am new to TIVO just having installed my Roamio OTA a few days ago. Everything appears to be working pretty well though I was dismayed that the Native function does not work. When I select the 3 OTA resolutions in the menu my Iscan Duo video scaler reports back it is receiving 1080i regardless of which format the station I'm tuned to is broadcasting. From what I have read here TIVO is probably working on a fix. How will I know if and when this has been done other than by frequently checking my box? Right now my box says I am on RC12.


You will have a message saying there was an update. Then just check to see if native resolution output is fixed. I wouldn't hold my breath though. I have my TiVos set for 60P output for now.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Is anyone still on RC14? We were rolled back as well.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just got it this Morning... I would love to know what was improved/changed


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

scottfll954 said:


> I just got it this Morning... I would love to know what was improved/changed


Same here. And my service connection hung on Downloading... so I pulled the plug. I had RC14 when I finished. Now I'm trying for guide data.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

IIRC, "Pink Screen" was fixed. I got "Pink Screen" when my display turned on before Tivo woke from sleep, so I'll be able to test it.
However, Tivo still cannot properly detect my display. If set to Auto, it will select 720p when it should be selecting 1080i (I have to set 1080i as the only display option as Auto still does not work)


----------



## teevo_joe (Oct 28, 2017)

Just got RC14. The “tiles” you see on tivo Home and the Continue Watching bar and episode details are just colored boxes rather than being filled with the show art. And the backgrounds that would show when viewing the episode details for a show in the My Shows list aren’t showing. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just received RC14 on my Mini VOX. No hang up this time. Also, my thumbnails are ok.


----------



## teevo_joe (Oct 28, 2017)

I restarted the tivo and the tiles are back.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Got RC14 in the middle of the night. Due to Pending Restarts, I restarted my Roamio Pro and two Mini's this morning. Waiting for the rollback.


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

just received RC14, pending restart after update.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

LOL, 3thumbs down enter and got a multi striped rainbow 70's groovy looking tivo logo, went away after 10 seconds though, shucks, I liked that!

Update: missing tiles


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I sure hope this is not the "new" update TiVo_Ted said we would get after CES. Unless we need RC14 first. A gold star for communications. As if.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> I sure hope this is not the "new" update TiVo_Ted said we would get after CES. Unless we need RC14 first. A gold star for communications. As if.


Software 101: A patch release is a release of software targeting specific bugs from the previous release. That's why they updated the RC (Release Candidate) number from 12 to 14 instead of the version numbers. If this were a real functionality update the versioning would be 21.7.3 or 21.8.0 depending on how major an update.

I think it's been painfully obvious (if you've read this thread) is that TiVo accidentally added people to *Beta RC14 *beta test on Jan 31st and then once realizing this took them off. This forced a rollback from Beta RC14 to latest released software - RC12. All that happened today is* RC14 was officially released *and is no longer in Beta.

RC14 fixes the Channel Display Information bug that I mentioned in the first post of this thread. Which is great and exactly what these patch releases are for. Three cheers to Ted and the TiVo software engineers.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CloudAtlas said:


> That's why they updated the RC (Release Candidate) number from 12 to 14 instead of the version numbers. If this were a real functionality update the versioning would be 21.7.3 or 21.8.0 depending on how major an update.


Any bets on the RC number? I'll go with 6 plus or minus a field goal.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

foghorn2 said:


> LOL, 3thumbs down enter and got a multi striped rainbow 70's groovy looking tivo logo, went away after 10 seconds though, shucks, I liked that!


That's the "Pink Screen", should be gone after RC14 was installed.
Do you still get it if you do another re-start?

Edit: Did a re-boot and got the Pink on the logo when shutting down, however, when re-started no Pink Screen, so looks like RC14 solved the Pink Screen problem. Still needs to correctly auto-detect my display though.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Still having issues on 14 where minis come up with a black screen on live tv when Bolt VOX is in standby. Channel change brings it back but it is annoying. This started on RC12.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Noticed that my bedroom Roamio was pending restart last night so when I checked my living room Roamio the connection failed so I forced a connection and got the update. Had some network issues after the update but the issues resolved themselves after 15 minutes. UI was slow to respond to remote commands and I noticed the dreaded "title not available" when the show High Maintenance finished playing and 2 Dope Girls started playing. Had to channel up then down on that tuner to clear the problem. I thought this was supposed to be fixed. Multiple resolution issue still not fixed.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

The Last channel accessed (using the Enter key) seems to be fixed with RC14.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

They are hopeless. I am glad I did not snatch up one of those ridiculously small 500GB R OTA's. It would just annoy the crap out of me to personally see how really hopeless their Dev and Project Managers really are.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

kokishin said:


> The Last channel accessed (using the Enter key) seems to be fixed with RC14.


I'm still having issues with the last channel. It's been for a long time.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Both my Roamio and Mini are on .14 and I'm pretty sure my Mini still displays the wrong tuner information. Maybe I'll reboot everything tonight to see if that helps.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

How do you get in the R14 priority list? I’m still on R12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

mrizzo80 said:


> Both my Roamio and Mini are on .14 and I'm pretty sure my Mini still displays the wrong tuner information. Maybe I'll reboot everything tonight to see if that helps.


You are of course correct. This bug is only on the TiVo Mini and not the DVR. The TiVo Minis often think (incorrectly) they are tuned to the channel that the TiVO DVR is currently tuned to. So any button operation dealing with the channel number (Channel Up/Down,Guide*,* Info) will be wrong.

Looks like TiVO employees use standalone Bolt/Roamio DVRs avoiding TiVo Minis so they never see these bugs. I mean how else can you explain this bug lasting this long? Reminds me of Twitter's co-founder and current CEO Jack Dorsey who never used Twitter! There are no bugs if you don't use the product, right? Or avoid Hydra and Minis.


----------



## rasandefur (Sep 28, 2006)

Is anybody having an issue with their mini where live TV is not showing at reduced size in the upper right corner when you go to the main menu or guide? Sometimes it will show on the guide if I select the guide while watching live TV, but as soon as I go to the main menu it disappears and going back to the guide shows a black screen in the upper right corner. Ugh.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rasandefur said:


> Is anybody having an issue with their mini where live TV is not showing at reduced size in the upper right corner when you go to the main menu or guide? Sometimes it will show on the guide if I select the guide while watching live TV, but as soon as I go to the main menu it disappears and going back to the guide shows a black screen in the upper right corner. Ugh.


It will only display the video window when you bring up the guide. If it's not there you may have hit the Slow button in error. On my Mini VOX, I can stop the video window but not the audio.


----------



## stevet555 (Jan 24, 2017)

Lyons00 said:


> I'm still having issues with the last channel. It's been for a long time.


Same - seems to work on Mini if you enter the channel, but not when selected with the guide. Please fix!


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Sorry to be lame, but this feature was obsoleted in the move from TiVo Experience 3 to TiVo Experience 4 and it was removed. I actually share your frustration that it was dropped. However, if we were to bring it back one day, we would do it in a feature release, not a patch release.


One more reason not to "upgrade" to Hydra.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Is the clock (SPS9S) issue fixed yet?

That and the ability to transfer shows are necessary before I will consider an "upgrade".


----------



## rdbauer111 (Mar 12, 2010)

I use to have 4 tuner and 2 tuner Premiere and now I have a Bolt + and two Mini VOX all running Hydra. I am running everything on MocA The Mini's have all the multiple problems that are posted here. Can Tivo get their act together and fix their Mini or just stop marketing them as a multi-room solution? With all the problems they have with Minis and Hydra, will users need to wait until RC100000 until they are fixed. I would not recommend anyone using the Minis with Hydra. Issues that I have Last Channel not working unless I actually put a channel number in to change channels, Window screen works when it wants to in Guide or Tivo Central, Live TV has a mind of its own and channels never seam to be right with what channel is actually on. Can someone at TIVO actually test with the Minis.


----------



## rdbauer111 (Mar 12, 2010)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Well, RC14 has not actually been "released". We are only testing it with beta users right now. However, a bunch of you sent me your TSN's in November and I snuck you into the Beta program without going through the normal beta paperwork. Well, it turns out we forgot to re-map you back to the regular customer group, so you guys are getting a peek at RC14.


----------



## rdbauer111 (Mar 12, 2010)

TIVO_Ted when will the nest release be out this one has no fixed for my Minis


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

And No one is speaking. They are up to their heads in software alligators. Never should have come out of Beta, but they have never tested very well, in my opinion. How much testing do you need to see if a mini works? Big Cheeses just wanted to get it out, for whatever reason. Like I have said before...maybe by Xmas...2018? Maybe never. Old hand Tivo users should know better! I know some of you like it, but I do not understand why. It is very sad. Oh well.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

Priority for Hydra should be enabling transfers initiated locally, so it can work with PyTiVo. That should let Hydra users backup their shows and revert to something which works reasonably well without losing shows. Second, add voice to Quattro. Third, ditch Hydra, which was designed by millennials with ADD who need pictures because they can't read.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

And can we please get Microsoft to go back to DOS


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

No, just Win7.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

m.s said:


> No, just Win7.


Hey, I have W7 Pro!!! LOL. On my desktop PC (yes, this is my main pc). A fairly fast one with a 24" screen and a real keyboard and decent speakers!!!

I really hate W10. Old time everything IT here. You can't even control updates!!! Ok, ok, so it is nice to talk to it, just like it would be nice if I could talk to my Gen3 Roamio Pro...

What else is there to talk about in here? No word about anything. I am curious as to what Ted meant by some new mods (did he say Jan? I said March...maybe) in Gen4 + 3. Guess they are still tied up in fixing bugs. Maybe they are working on Live Guide and Push...


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Hey, I have W7 Pro!!! LOL. On my desktop PC (yes, this is my main pc). A fairly fast one with a 24" screen and a real keyboard and decent speakers!!!
> 
> I really hate W10. Old time everything IT here. You can't even control updates!!! Ok, ok, so it is nice to talk to it, just like it would be nice if I could talk to my Gen3 Roamio Pro...
> 
> What else is there to talk about in here? No word about anything. I am curious as to what Ted meant by some new mods (did he say Jan? I said March...maybe) in Gen4 + 3. Guess they are still tied up in fixing bugs. Maybe they are working on Live Guide and Push...


Windows 10 caused me to go full Apple mobile. Don't even turn on my Alienware desktop but rarely.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

m.s said:


> No, just Win7.


HECK no. Win10 is much, much better. I updated everything to windows 10 as soon as it was available. At work we are still on Win7 and we are finally moving on to WIn10 later this year.

I guess I kinda feel the same way about Hydra. No way would I ever want to go back to using the HDUI.


----------



## rdbauer111 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tony_T said:


> And can we please get Microsoft to go back to DOS


They are PowerShell


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

bbrown9 said:


> Is the clock (SPS9S) issue fixed yet?
> 
> That and the ability to transfer shows are necessary before I will consider an "upgrade".


No none of the SPS codes are working. I think I remember reading they removed them from Hydra. Hopefully they bring them back I NEED my clock lol


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> HECK no. Win10 is much, much better. I updated everything to windows 10 as soon as it was available. At work we are still on Win7 and we are finally moving on to WIn10 later this year.
> 
> I guess I kinda feel the same way about Hydra. No way would I ever want to go back to using the HDUI.


As usual...total opposites...on everything...

But to each his own. At 62, sometimes it's hard to teach an old dog new tricks...even if he has been working in IT since 1974!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This is weird but has happened twice. I have a manual recording set for everyday. It usually works fine. But twice now it has made two duplicate recordings. I also find I have two or three tuners (not four) tuned to this channel. I know it's not the usual use, but just want to post it in case it happens to someone else. The Roamio OTA spends most of its time in Standby. RC14 and a Mini slave.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> HECK no. Win10 is much, much better. I updated everything to windows 10 as soon as it was available. At work we are still on Win7 and we are finally moving on to WIn10 later this year.
> 
> I guess I kinda feel the same way about Hydra. No way would I ever want to go back to using the HDUI.


Hydra isn't a disaster like some make it out to be but after using it for a few months now I can comfortably say that it's simply not as good as the older HDUI. There are components of it that I like better but overall it just doesn't feel particularly intuitive (lack of left and right buttons is still annoying) and I'm still not nearly as comfortable with the interface as I was with the older one.

Now I liked the HDUI back when they switched from the old SDUI to the HD one. I didn't really complain about it and I appreciated all of the extra program series information that the HDUI provided. But this UI is still messy and a little disjointed. I'm still not completely comfortable with the my shows list. It seems to take me much longer to find a show. I really don't like that they removed the date for the latest entry in the my shows list. That used to really help me find things when I was scrolling down looking for the show I wanted. That's just one example.

With that said, I do like that TiVo seems to be working on their products and looking to innovate.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> As usual...total opposites...on everything...
> But to each his own. At 62, sometimes it's hard to teach an old dog new tricks...even if he has been working in IT since 1974!


Strange. I thought you would love Hydra. Because they changed the DD decoding, there is zero audio/video delay when going into or out of TiVo Central (Home) or any other menu. Just hit Live TV and you out of there. Instantly.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> As usual...total opposites...on everything...
> 
> But to each his own. *At 62,* sometimes it's hard to teach an old dog new tricks...even if he has *been working in IT since 1974*!


I resemble that remark! Although, I've only been in IT since 1978. But I am still in the business of building user friendly UIs.

Hydra follows the current trend of highly visual and graphic driven UIs. It was released when it was because it was at a MVP state and they needed something to support the new VOX hardware to get sales this past Christmas.

Regarding SPS codes, TiVo never officially documented or supported them, so I find it bizarre to complain that an undocumented and unsupported "feature" was removed. None of the codes were documented by TiVo, they were documented and promulgated by users.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Strange. I thought you would love Hydra. Because they changed the DD decoding, there is zero audio/video delay when going into or out of TiVo Central (Home) or any other menu. Just hit Live TV and you out of there. Instantly.


I know, but let's face it Joe. If you did not buy that R-OTA, you would not have seen the Hydra light of day until I do. Maybe by Xmas. No Live Guide, No Hydra. Not even for the no audio cutout...


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Diana Collins said:


> I resemble that remark! Although, I've only been in IT since 1978. But I am still in the business of building user friendly UIs.
> 
> Hydra follows the current trend of highly visual and graphic driven UIs. It was released *when it was because it was at a MVP state* and they needed something to support the new VOX hardware to get sales this past Christmas.


LOL.

Tivo is/was supposed to be unique. Now they are just a sellout for $$$. They joined the club. SAD.

So where has Ted been and what have these people been doing with Hydra already? It's almost March! Now that is Really Sad...

Also, I really do not understand what you are talking about when you talk about this topic in *RED *(nor do I really want to)...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I have been trying to follow this thread. Has the last channel issue on the minis been fixed yet?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> I know, but let's face it Joe. If you did not buy that R-OTA, you would not have seen the Hydra light of day until I do. Maybe by Xmas. No Live Guide, No Hydra. Not even for the no audio cutout...


I was using Hydra a week after it was first released. I have a spare basic Roamio. I added service for a month and put its TSN in the web site. After 29 days of testing, I killed the service. I still have the old Roamio in a box. I like my toys.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

samccfl99 said:


> As usual...total opposites...on everything...
> 
> But to each his own. At 62, sometimes it's hard to teach an old dog new tricks...even if he has been working in IT since 1974!


Some of the new tricks aren't worth a sh*t.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

MVP = Minimum Valuable Product (does it do the basics in the spec?)

Yes, TiVo is being run like any other business. Being "special" or "different" hadn't been working out so well for them. They weren't making money on anything but their licenses to other DVR makers. You should be glad they are interested in making money from the DVR business...if they don't it won't last very long.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Checking on this again

Has the last channel issue on the minis been fixed yet


----------



## Kevinh1 (Mar 3, 2018)

No, I just got off the phone with TiVo tech support and they say that "Last" channel is not a feature of the TiVo mini, and if the last channel works on the TiVo bolt that is the bug and we as customer are not guaranteed the feature of the Last channel button working at all and if it does we are lucky. The fun part is they shipped me a replacement Mini when I called in the first time to fix this issue that is now not an issues and I have to go through the hassle of shipping the mini back and setting up my new mini.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Kevinh1 said:


> No, I just got off the phone with TiVo tech support and they say that "Last" channel is not a feature of the TiVo mini, and if the last channel works on the TiVo bolt that is the bug and we as customer are not guaranteed the feature of the Last channel button working at all and if it does we are lucky. The fun part is they shipped me a replacement Mini when I called in the first time to fix this issue that is now not an issues and I have to go through the hassle of shipping the mini back and setting up my new mini.


That wasn't what I was talking about. It was the mini when coming out of standby was defaulting to channel 2 and not the last channel it was on


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

compnurd said:


> That wasn't what I was talking about. It was the mini when coming out of standby was defaulting to channel 2 and not the last channel it was on


It defaults to the lowest channel on your list. It my case it is 1xx. Which is C-Span. But if I deleted those from list then it would be 4xx.

The C-Span channels are the only cable SD channels I have programmed into my list. Any others are from OTA stations which are in the 400's on FIOS.


----------



## JoeFloyd (Apr 10, 2000)

Notes against RC14


Tivo Mini : live view showed wrong channel until channel changed (one occurrence)
Tivo Mini and Roamio : Slow response to pause/FF/Play under various circumstances (constant)
Tivo Roamio : Unexpected reboots during prime time viewing (at least twice)
Tivo Roamio : Access to QuickMode takes at least two click of play to show the select option for QuickMode
Tivo Mini and Roamio : Way too many key clicks to reach most used features. It is NEVER a good idea to make UI changes which decrease usability
Tivo Mini and Roamio : UI chances which require relearning common tasks and do not improve the primary function should be avoided (form over function is fashion not technology)
Tivo Roamio : Reached the end of a program which was actively recording. The program showed that it was still recording and I could not delete it. I had to go back to My Show and select the program again to have the option to delete it.
Overall I'm trying to keep an open mind about the UI changes, but the systemic changes to UI behavior is more annoying than innovative. Tivo UI has changed slowly over time because it was best in class and put the primary function of the device front and center. The changes I'm seeing with hydra are not focused on the viewing experience and seem more like an exercise in chasing UI design trends.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

JoeFloyd said:


> Notes against RC14
> 
> 
> Tivo Mini and Roamio : Way too many key clicks to reach most used features. It is NEVER a good idea to make UI changes which decrease usability
> Tivo Roamio : Reached the end of a program which was actively recording. The program showed that it was still recording and I could not delete it. I had to go back to My Show and select the program again to have the option to delete it.


The first point is something that really needs addressing. Not only are there way too many clicks to do common things, often the number of clicks are increased by things like not staying in the folder when there are multiple shows and you delete the one just viewed. [This is not consistent. Sometimes it stays in the folder, sometimes it reverts to the list but has the folder selected, and sometimes (for some inexplicable reason) it reverts to the list but has some other folder selected. Very frustrating.]

The second point is one I have seen as well. I watched a show that was recording when I started watching. The recording finished before I finished watching. But when I stopped watching (back button) it showed that show was still recording. As per JoeFloyd I had to back out then come back into the folder to delete the show.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just wondering if it's just me (again). In my recently deleted recordings folder, the programs are sorted with the oldest on top. Just me?


----------



## rfc19061 (Mar 5, 2015)

I usually like new, and I don't mind the new 'look', but it seems this was rolled out without much, if any testing. Even before beta, it should be gone over inhouse.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Just wondering if it's just me (again). In my recently deleted recordings folder, the programs are sorted with the oldest on top. Just me?


I'm seeing reverse chronological order based on when I deleted the recording.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm seeing reverse chronological order based on when I deleted the recording.


Weird. I expect the top of the list to be the most recent, not the oldest.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Weird. I expect the top of the list to be the most recent, not the oldest.


Any chance the date shown in that list is throwing you off? I think that's the recording date, not the date you deleted the program.

I watched and deleted last week's The Detour and then a January episode of Life in Pieces over the weekend. I show the following for my top 2 entries:

Life In Pieces (1//11)
The Detour (2/27)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> Any chance the date shown in that list is throwing you off? I think that's the recording date, not the date you deleted the program.
> I watched and deleted last week's The Detour and then a January episode of Life in Pieces over the weekend. I show the following for my top 2 entries:
> 
> Life In Pieces (1//11)
> The Detour (2/27)


It's possible that, since they are manual recordings, that it's confused. I have two non-hydra Roamio boxes also. The Hydra is in the order opposite from my other two boxes. But let's say it's the recording date. Still not the same as my other boxes. Also, I deleted all five programs at the same time. Not a big problem. Yet.

Your examples are a good. They would be reversed in a non-Hydra box. As for the deletion date, perhaps you are looking at History/Recording Activity?


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

JoeFloyd said:


> Notes against RC14
> 
> Way too many key clicks to reach most used features. It is NEVER a good idea to make UI changes which decrease usability
> UI chances which require relearning common tasks and do not improve the primary function should be avoided (form over function is fashion not technology)
> ...




Realize that this is Hydra 1.0 and like any 1.0 piece of software is missing functionality and contains obvious usability bugs. But it also was written to run on multiple platforms including iOS and Android unlike the old UI. And unlike the old UI wasn't written for Adobe Flash!


----------



## rdbauer111 (Mar 12, 2010)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Well, RC14 has not actually been "released". We are only testing it with beta users right now. However, a bunch of you sent me your TSN's in November and I snuck you into the Beta program without going through the normal beta paperwork. Well, it turns out we forgot to re-map you back to the regular customer group, so you guys are getting a peek at RC14.


----------



## rdbauer111 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tivo_Ted. Now that Tivo has really rolled out RC14 Hydra, when will Tivo start addressing issues/bugs. Many of us have posted issues with the Mini's that go unaddressed. Can someone please test new versions of software on the Mini? It is very frustrating when a new release comes out and still has all the same issue people have been screaming about for a year. Do you have any timeframe for the next release or a list of bugs fixes the next release should have?


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

"The first point is something that really needs addressing. Not only are there way too many clicks to do common things, often the number of clicks are increased by things like not staying in the folder when there are multiple shows and you delete the one just viewed. [This is not consistent. Sometimes it stays in the folder, sometimes it reverts to the list but has the folder selected, and sometimes (for some inexplicable reason) it reverts to the list but has some other folder selected. Very frustrating.]"

I now have a theory on the issue of not returning to the folder of the show you were watching. It seems to correlate with when new shows are being recorded. So the theory is this. The software "remembers" the where you are by position (from the top) in the list when you enter the folder. So if a new recording starts that position will now be some other show. Of course the software cannot find the next episode in the list [in the wrong folder] so it just highlights the folder newly at the original position.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a Roamio on RC14 and for the last 2 or 3 days I've been seeing an issue where I can not change the channel. 

But what I really think is happening is that the Roamio's CPU is very busy with some background task, possibly involving a network connection back to TiVo HQ. And after the background task is over, maybe two minutes later, all the buffered keypresses play out in rapid succession. And I have a hunch this can happen either at the top or bottom of the hour...meaning maybe the Roamio is busy checking to see if it should be recording something. 

Another new development is a problem when jumping from tuner to tuner. Using the right-arrow, one of the tuner icons is an empty white box and can not be selected. Using the diagnostics menu I can tell what channel the tuner is on, and I can enter that channel's number and go to it...but the white empty box icon remains. Only fix I've found is to reboot.

Dealing with these and other RC14 issues is really getting old. I don't want to roll back to pre-Hydra for several reasons, but these bugs are really frustrating. I keep thinking that Hydra did not improve the TiVo experience in any way...it's simply different.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbillard said:


> "The first point is something that really needs addressing. Not only are there way too many clicks to do common things, often the number of clicks are increased by things like not staying in the folder when there are multiple shows and you delete the one just viewed. [This is not consistent. Sometimes it stays in the folder, sometimes it reverts to the list but has the folder selected, and sometimes (for some inexplicable reason) it reverts to the list but has some other folder selected. Very frustrating.]"
> 
> I now have a theory on the issue of not returning to the folder of the show you were watching. It seems to correlate with when new shows are being recorded. So the theory is this. The software "remembers" the where you are by position (from the top) in the list when you enter the folder. So if a new recording starts that position will now be some other show. Of course the software cannot find the next episode in the list [in the wrong folder] so it just highlights the folder newly at the original position.


If that were the case then it wouldn't happen if there aren't any new recordings. But I've seen it behave correctly when new recordings start, and I've seen behave incorrectly when nothing new starts being recorded.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice little bug caused by (I assume) Daylight Saving Time. (It's 9pm on the east coast and 2am in GMT time.)

The bottom bar keeps popping up. I tried a UI reboot and it didn't help. Maybe it will stop at 10pm.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

mrizzo80 said:


> Nice little bug caused by (I assume) Daylight Saving Time. (It's 9pm on the east coast and 2am in GMT time.)
> 
> The bottom bar keeps popping up. I tried a UI reboot and it didn't help. Maybe it will stop at 10pm.


Also seeing this issue and posted another reply in the help forum. The bottom bar popping up is very annoying. I also tried a reboot and forced net connection but didn't help.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2009)

RickNY said:


> Also seeing this issue and posted another reply in the help forum. The bottom bar popping up is very annoying. I also tried a reboot and forced net connection but didn't help.


Same issue here and I tried the same reboot without fixing the issue


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

@TiVo_Ted This is annoying as hell right now. Someone really screwed up.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

I found a workaround for the pop up bar for now. Set up a manual recording for what we’re watching right now and play back from My Shows.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

mrizzo80 said:


> Nice little bug caused by (I assume) Daylight Saving Time. (It's 9pm on the east coast and 2am in GMT time.) The bottom bar keeps popping up. I tried a UI reboot and it didn't help. Maybe it will stop at 10pm.


We had been watching a movie on our Apple TV and finished around 9:45 pm EST. Back on the TiVo, I noticed the bottom banner popping up and down about every 6 or 8 seconds. Annoying as hell.

Also, when I would bring up the guide it would say "no data available" for the channel I was on and many others. But the up and down banner had the show data. Weird.

I wanted to reboot, but a show was recording and would end at 10 PM EST. So I waited...and at 10 PM EST the up and down banner stopped and all returned to normal. Or at least as normal as Hydra gets these days...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed on Hydra even after you have canceled a one pass for whatever reason every once in awhile on the Tivo home page at the bottom it still listed as your show?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tim_m said:


> Has anyone else noticed on Hydra even after you have canceled a one pass for whatever reason every once in awhile on the Tivo home page at the bottom it still listed as your show?


The programs on the Home page are about as consistent as the Discovery Bar on the classic UI. I frequently see pictures labeled as recently recorded when they have never been recorded on my TiVo. But I'm sure they have been recorded somewhere. I guess we're just one big happy family now.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> The programs on the Home page are about as consistent as the Discovery Bar on the classic UI. I frequently see pictures labeled as recently recorded when they have never been recorded on my TiVo. But I'm sure they have been recorded somewhere. I guess we're just one big happy family now.


I see those too. They are shows i watch but sometimes when i see them there is no episode of said show currently in my shows.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd like to see them introduce streaming shows into the bottom bar. It's limited to linear shows at the moment. It's algorithm in general could use some improvement, too. The "first" show it is showing me right now is _Conan_. I've had a _Conan _OP for years, but I've barely watched it in the past six months or so.

I've noticed tim_m's oddity as well. It must just use your entire previous universe of what you watched as a dataset. I binged _ER _when it was added to the Pop Network last year. I switched that to a streaming-only OP when Hulu picked it up about a month ago. Even though it's now a streaming show for me (which ordinary would prevent it from showing up at all), it's getting pulled into the list because it is airing on TV still.

Overall, not bad for a first out, but I think this is Digitalsmiths (a company TiVo acquired a while back) technology, so it could be better IMO.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

compnurd said:


> @TiVo_Ted This is annoying as hell right now. Someone really screwed up.


Totally agree. Ironically, this issue happened to me at home as well. I saw missing guide data, incorrect info panel, inability to change channels in the guide and the pop up banner issue. I can only assume that recordings at this time were impacted as well. I will investigate and let you guys know what happened.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Totally agree. Ironically, this issue happened to me at home as well. I saw missing guide data, incorrect info panel, inability to change channels in the guide and the pop up banner issue. I can only assume that recordings at this time were impacted as well. I will investigate and let you guys know what happened.


Well, good to hear that you use TiVo products.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Totally agree. Ironically, this issue happened to me at home as well. I saw missing guide data, incorrect info panel, inability to change channels in the guide and the pop up banner issue. I can only assume that recordings at this time were impacted as well. I will investigate and let you guys know what happened.


This happened quite a bit to me in the original beta, never had a failed recording during the time it happened, reboot always fixed.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

alexb said:


> This happened quite a bit to me in the original beta, never had a failed recording during the time it happened, reboot always fixed.


Reboot did not fix. Network connection didn't either.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

@TiVo_Ted any eta on the next RC? The mini bug with the banner displaying the tuner from the bolt channel but being on another channel

Driving my wife nuts


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

mrizzo80 said:


> Nice little bug caused by (I assume) Daylight Saving Time. (It's 9pm on the east coast and 2am in GMT time.)
> 
> The bottom bar keeps popping up. I tried a UI reboot and it didn't help. Maybe it will stop at 10pm.


You win the prize for identifying the cause of this bug. The TE4 UI did not handle the time change properly. This led to several other bugs including the flashing banner. You can actually go left in the guide back to Saturday night and still see the issue. Engineering is working on a fix to ensure that this does not happen again in the fall. Fortunately the underlying DVR engine is much more sophisticated and no recordings were lost.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

compnurd said:


> @TiVo_Ted any eta on the next RC? The mini bug with the banner displaying the tuner from the bolt channel but being on another channel
> 
> Driving my wife nuts


I haven't seen this issue, and I almost exclusively use MINI (A93 and A95). Can you please post the exact steps to reproduce and I can make sure it's fixed in the latest beta?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I haven't seen this issue, and I almost exclusively use MINI (A93 and A95). Can you please post the exact steps to reproduce and I can make sure it's fixed in the latest beta?


Once I turn the Mini on and hit live tv and this is with a A93 or A95 The show is whatever channel it is pulling the tuner from.. but the info bar on the bottom shows the last channel the bolt was on There is some reports from some other people having the same issue For example I just turned mine on The channel is Disney.. but the info bar is showing NBC which is what the bolt is currently on


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

compnurd said:


> Once I turn the Mini on and hit live tv and this is with a A93 or A95 The show is whatever channel it is pulling the tuner from.. but the info bar on the bottom shows the last channel the bolt was on There is some reports from some other people having the same issue For example I just turned mine on The channel is Disney.. but the info bar is showing NBC which is what the bolt is currently on


Easy to duplicate. So is lack of output when power is applied until a channel change.

Having to hit Live TV twice when leaving Standby is somewhat irritating.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

DeltaOne said:


> We had been watching a movie on our Apple TV and finished around 9:45 pm EST. Back on the TiVo, I noticed the bottom banner popping up and down about every 6 or 8 seconds. Annoying as hell.
> 
> Also, when I would bring up the guide it would say "no data available" for the channel I was on and many others. But the up and down banner had the show data. Weird.
> 
> I wanted to reboot, but a show was recording and would end at 10 PM EST. So I waited...and at 10 PM EST the up and down banner stopped and all returned to normal. Or at least as normal as Hydra gets these days...


Had this as well.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I haven't seen this issue, and I almost exclusively use MINI (A93 and A95). Can you please post the exact steps to reproduce and I can make sure it's fixed in the latest beta?


I see this regularly as well. I turn on the TV and press "Live TV" on the mini remote. The Mini is tuned to one station, but the INFO is for an entirely different station (presumably the one to which my Roamio is tuned).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Megamind said:


> I see this regularly as well.


Just guessing: Ted doesn't put his Mini into Standby.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Just guessing: Ted doesn't put his Mini into Standby.


I don't either.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Megamind said:


> I don't either.


Then you let it time out? I need to try that. I should have guessed since from Standby it takes two Live TV button presses to get a picture.


----------



## TrueEddie (Mar 3, 2009)

compnurd said:


> @TiVo_Ted any eta on the next RC? The mini bug with the banner displaying the tuner from the bolt channel but being on another channel
> 
> Driving my wife nuts


I'm also having this issue. I have a MINI VOX.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I haven't seen this issue, and I almost exclusively use MINI (A93 and A95). Can you please post the exact steps to reproduce and I can make sure it's fixed in the latest beta?


Sorry to be a "me too" but this bug has been around for a few months. Here is what I see (all my equipment is on Hydra RC14):

1) Roamio Plus is on channel 818.
2) I go to a different room and turn on a TV and Mini, hit Live TV, and the banner shows channel 818, but the content being displayed is channel 804.
3) Press channel down, and the banner and content are channel 817.
4) Press channel up, and the banner and content are channel 818.

I do not use Standby mode. I see this bug every day, on each of my Mini's.

A while back a poster here suggested the Mini is grabbing a channel but showing the banner from the active channel on the host.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Then you let it time out?


Yes.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

Om too many clicks in the UI

Start watching a recording. Press the "guide" button to show the guide. Press "Zoom" to resume watching the recording. Then press the "back" button. You will end up "back" on the guide. I would have expected to be on the screen that lets me delete the recording. In fact if I press "back" again from the guide I am at that desired screen! Maybe semantically correct but certainly not what I was expecting. 

The "zoom" should have taken the guide out of the history trail.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Both my mini v2 and mini VOX have the wrong channel info when coming out of standby. They also have a black screen when selecting live TV when the Bolt VOX is in standby. This started with RC12.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

> @TiVo_Ted any eta on the next RC? The mini bug with the banner displaying the tuner from the bolt channel but being on another channel
> 
> Driving my wife nuts





TiVo_Ted said:


> I haven't seen this issue, and I almost exclusively use MINI (A93 and A95). Can you please post the exact steps to reproduce and I can make sure it's fixed in the latest beta?


The first post of this thread mentions this bug!! It's also been mentioned dozens of times in this thread and others. I realize it's not your job @TiVo_Ted but in 6 weeks no one at TiVO heard about this bug or noticed it? None of the beta testers reported it??

With Margret Schmidt at least you knew a mentioned bug was acknowledged and would be worked on. TiVO can't find a P/T intern for an hour to monitor TCF and the TiVo newsgroup and compile a list of bugs users are having? I mean there's a good chance these bugs pop up for cable provider's paying cable customers and then what?

I just want my mom to be able to to figure out what channel she's watching in the living room so she can put the channel on in her bedroom or kitchen. In 2018 you'd think this would be possible. Maybe IFTTT?

Maybe TiVO could drop the original HDD requirement for Beta testers? Clearly a more diverse group of Beta testers is needed but the people on TCF tend to upgrade their HDD's making them ineligible as beta testers.

-bryan


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CloudAtlas said:


> Maybe TiVO could drop the original HDD requirement for Beta testers? Clearly a more diverse group of Beta testers is needed but the people on TCF tend to upgrade their HDD's making them ineligible as beta testers. -bryan


There have been exceptions. Just sayin.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

CloudAtlas said:


> The first post of this thread mentions this bug!! It's also been mentioned dozens of times in this thread and others. I realize it's not your job @TiVo_Ted but in 6 weeks no one at TiVO heard about this bug or noticed it? None of the beta testers reported it??
> 
> With Margret Schmidt at least you knew a mentioned bug was acknowledged and would be worked on. TiVO can't find a P/T intern for an hour to monitor TCF and the TiVo newsgroup and compile a list of bugs users are having? I mean there's a good chance these bugs pop up for cable provider's paying cable customers and then what?
> 
> ...


The problem is reproducing the problem. Without a series of steps that repros the issue, the only way to fix it is by trial and error, which would mean MANY RCs would be required. Give the man what he asked for, don't jump down his threat for asking for a repro.

Honestly, we use a mini (A92) for over half our total viewing and I haven't seen this either, although it was seen once by a family member a few weeks ago.


----------



## bjstick (Jan 30, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> There have been exceptions. Just sayin.


I'd be happy to be a beta tester if so. I've upgraded my hard drive. If anyone at TiVo reads this and needs another tester, I'm happy to help!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bjstick said:


> I'd be happy to be a beta tester if so. I've upgraded my hard drive. If anyone at TiVo reads this and needs another tester, I'm happy to help!


At least earlier, TiVo had a beta, etc. sign-up page.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> At least earlier, TiVo had a beta, etc. sign-up page.


Seems to be some life left. The copyright is 2018 also. ->Login to the TiVo Testing Community


----------



## stevet555 (Jan 24, 2017)

Phil T said:


> Both my mini v2 and mini VOX have the wrong channel info when coming out of standby. They also have a black screen when selecting live TV when the Bolt VOX is in standby. This started with RC12.


Same issue, and I can re-produce as it happens every time I use the mini. What do you need @TiVo_Ted with respect to troubleshooting data? - I can provide along with other experiencing this I am sure. To me, this is a serious issue where my family is also annoyed. Further, when dropping out into the Tivo menu, and coming back (hitting LIVE TV), the channel tuned or listed in the guide is not the previous channel that was tuned.


----------



## Jimsr8 (Oct 14, 2004)

Tivo Bolt Set to High Power Savings, Comcast Cablecard Software 21.7.2RC14
Tivo Mini Software 21.7.2RC14

Each morning I encounter this issue:
Turn on the Tivo Mini (Bolt is untouched)
Hit Live tv
It shows nothing on the screen
Go up a channel
I go up a channel again
TV video shows!

I assume the Bolt is asleep and it takes 2 channel changes to view video.
If the bolt has Power savings turned off, it works fine.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Jimsr8 said:


> If the bolt has Power savings turned off, it works fine.


There is an old Henny Youngman joke like that...

"Guy goes to the doctor and says 'Doc, every time I do this (raises arm above head) it hurts' so the doctor looks at him and says 'So don't do that!'."

We're here all week folks!!


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

My Bolt VOX on RC 14/Comcast has power savings off and still has the black screen/change channel issue.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Diana Collins said:


> The problem is reproducing the problem. Without a series of steps that repros the issue, the only way to fix it is by trial and error, which would mean MANY RCs would be required. Give the man what he asked for, don't jump down his threat for asking for a repro.
> 
> Honestly, we use a mini (A92) for over half our total viewing and I haven't seen this either, although it was seen once by a family member a few weeks ago.


Diana -- I pointed out this is NOT Ted's job but clearly someone at TiVo is responsible for these bugs. But Ted acknowledged the bug on Feb 3rd "Thanks for the details. I'll bring it up with the team. "

There's even a thread titled "Wrong Channel Displayed on Mini" so this is the first I'm hearing that not everyone is seeing this bug. The bug happens often on the *Mini VOX TCDA95000 *running Hydra connected to a Roamio Pro*.*

Just turned on a *TCDA95000 *Mini and hit Live TV twice and channel *600/CNN* comes up, the channel that the Roamio Pro is currently viewing. So the channel info is correct on the Mini. I change the Mini channel to *840/STARZ* by hitting typing 840 and the channel info is correct. I get a network disconnect error on the Mini and have to hit Live TV to reconnect. Upon reconnecting it gets the tuner for *840/STARZ* but the channel info is channel *600/CNN* - the tuner the Roamio is using! At this point while the Mini has a tuner tuned to channel *840/STARZ *Hydra on the Mini thinks it's on channel *600/CNN.*

So upon reconnecting the Mini was able to get the tuner for *840/STARZ* but thought it was tuned to channel *600/CNN* - the tuner the Roamio was tuned to. Bringing up the channel guide shows 600/CNN, (Info) button shows *600/CNN *and channel Up/Down goes to 601/599.

NOTE: The VOX roll-out has been a mess. Replacing 6 older Mini *TCDA92000s *with 6 new Mini VOX *TCDA95000s *+ Hydra has been a nightmare and I've easily wasted 3 full weekends dealing with problems the older Minis don't have.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Speaking of bugs. We are getting generic thumbnails lately, correct? My closed account Premiere which I fire up occasionally has picture thumbnails in my shows. Cant check anywhere else!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

CloudAtlas said:


> Diana -- I pointed out this is NOT Ted's job but clearly someone at TiVo is responsible for these bugs. But Ted acknowledged the bug on Feb 3rd "Thanks for the details. I'll bring it up with the team. "
> 
> There's even a thread titled "Wrong Channel Displayed on Mini" so this is the first I'm hearing that not everyone is seeing this bug. The bug happens often on the *Mini VOX TCDA95000 *running Hydra connected to a Roamio Pro*.*
> 
> ...


We don't have Vox Minis, only the original A92 model, but we have Hydra on them and use a Vox remote with one of them. We also have two Roamio Pros (now almost 4 years old). We haven't seen an unexplained network communications error in probably 3 years (there were lots of problems back then). We saw the various "last channel" isssues that Hydra had at release, but haven't seen them since RC12.

I understand how frustrating such problems can be, particularly when you can reproduce them easily. But if they can't reproduce it in development it is very difficult to fix, and can take a very long time. The other point is that a development team runs a triage of bug reports, and something that is annoying but doesn't stop viewing or recording will be put off in favor of more serious issues. I know none of this helps you, but is just offered as perspective.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

It might be significant whether your mini is attached MOCA or wifi or wired ethernet...


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I am having the issues on MOCA.


----------



## AluminumRobot (Mar 8, 2018)

I've been using TiVo for over 10 years and it has been really solid for that entire time. After switching to Hydra a couple of weeks ago my Roamio now reboots about once a day at random when scrolling through the menus. I only upgraded for the Vox remote, now I get a worse UI and random reboots.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

We are still having issues with the pink screen on our newish Mini Vox. This has been going on sporadically for a few months. Is this a bug, or possibly a bad unit?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Rob75 said:


> We are still having issues with the pink screen on our newish Mini Vox. This has been going on sporadically for a few months. Is this a bug, or possibly a bad unit?


This is fixed in RC19, releasing in the next week or so. Before anyone asks, this is the only fix between RC14 and RC19.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

CloudAtlas said:


> Diana -- I pointed out this is NOT Ted's job but clearly someone at TiVo is responsible for these bugs. But Ted acknowledged the bug on Feb 3rd "Thanks for the details. I'll bring it up with the team. "
> 
> There's even a thread titled "Wrong Channel Displayed on Mini" so this is the first I'm hearing that not everyone is seeing this bug. The bug happens often on the *Mini VOX TCDA95000 *running Hydra connected to a Roamio Pro*.*
> 
> ...


I thought I had already made it clear that we do not regularly monitor TC for bugs. We have a forum site on TiVo.com that is monitored by our support staff. I also know that I made it clear in one of my first posts that I am no Margret. ;-)

I try to check in periodically when major events are happening, but I'm definitely not a one-man bug tracking system. There have been at least 5 different MINI bugs on TE4 since launch, including forgetting what channel you were on, tuning to a channel you do not receive, showing black, showing the wrong program info, etc.

If you guys feel like you're hitting a major bug, it would really help if you are very clear about your setup and the steps to reproduce. Only 2 pages in did someone clarify that the problem may be when the host DVR is in standby, not just the MINI in standby. Also, sometimes we think we fixed a bug, only to uncover another one. We frequently encounter complicated setups that are way beyond our test matrix. Thank you for your patience while we try to recreate and diagnose your problems.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> This is fixed in RC19, releasing in the next week or so. Before anyone asks, *this is the only fix between RC14 and RC19.*


Will any of the bugs fixed in TE3 RC29/30 update make it to TE4 RC19? Thanks.

Also, I have a simple use case to reproduce the *Mini (VOX) channel bug* where the Mini grabs a tuner from the DVR and correctly displays the tuned channel, but the Mini (Hydra) thinks it's tuned to the channel the DVR is tuned to. Note if it's grabing a tuner for the first time it always grabs a tuner tuned to whichever channel the DVR is tuned to.

On the Mini (VOX) hit the *(Live TV) *button to grab tuner, then change channels by using the up/down channel button or selecting from the guide. Now hit *TiVO button *once or twice. Then after a random amount of time (15 seconds to a minute) hit *(Live TV)*.

The Mini VOX might at this point switch channels to whichever channel the DVR is tuned to. This is what just now what happened to me when I did the above use case but the Mini VOX is aware of the correct channel. Not sure if switching channnels is a bug or expected behavior. When you hit *(Live TV) *should you always go back to the channel you were just viewing? Or the channel the DVR is tuned to?

Just changed channels again through the guide 627/IFC showing Brockmire, went back to TiVO home and back to Live TV and Hydra thinks we are channel 606/STARZ The Relic instead of 627/IFC.

This also happens when Hydra gets a disconnect which is usually triggered by watching TV and interacting with Hydra using Info and channel guide. Randomly Hydra UI thinks it's lost connection even though underlying Linux OS networking is fine. Hitting Live TV always reconnects usually causing the *Mini (VOX) channel bug *or switches channels to whichever channel the DVR is tuned to (bug).

On Hydra RC14 using MOCA on Spectrum/TWC-Manhattan as well as FIOS-LongIsland. Both Mini VOX and Roamio we're rebooted today as the Roamio got a C501 error and blue circle of death and UI stopped working.

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So I didn't move any of my Mini's over to my Bolt running Hydra until the IFTTT thing came out. And then I figured may as well do that, too. So I moved one mini to it. And I guess never did much with it till a few days ago, and today. and both times it's just stuck with the little text menu showing in the upper left and a spinning circle down below, and if I try to do anything I end up with various errors. I'm really not in the mood to deal with it right now, but thought I'd poke my head in and just ask... are we really still dealing with these nonsense connectivity issues? I get that the new interface has a few bugs and annoyances, but this very basic... mini on a coax network to the mothership Bolt has got to be the most basic functionality that must always work for the mini to function in any manner, little bugs or not.

I guess tomorrow and over the weekend I'll see what can get it working. But this is just pretty disappointing to me, now.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I also know that I made it clear in one of my first posts that I am no Margret. ;-)


Yeah, I don't buy that. Personally, I don't think that Margret ever left TiVo. I just think that she changed her name to Ted.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I thought I had already made it clear that we do not regularly monitor TC for bugs. We have a forum site on TiVo.com that is monitored by our support staff.


It's sad that you pay people to watch that forum. It is just a spam magnet. I report them but IBM doesn't care. Posts go unanswered for months, even when the answer can be found here on TCF.

Try this: start a thread there for something you know is fixed. Set it to mail you responses. Wait.

Typical example: Daylight savings bug? | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> It's sad that you pay people to watch that forum. It is just a spam magnet. I report them but *IBM* doesn't care. Posts go unanswered for months, even when the answer can be found here on TCF.
> 
> Try this: start a thread there for something you know is fixed. Set it to mail you responses. Wait.
> 
> Typical example: Daylight savings bug? | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


IBM?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> IBM?


When you report abuse, it is sent to -> [email protected] where nothing happens 99% of the time. I even reported some as malware & virus, but nothing happens.


----------



## stevet555 (Jan 24, 2017)

Created an entry in an existing post on the TIVO.COM forum to get the visibility on this in those forums. For those that are experiencing and want to jump on.

Re:Mini losing channel info | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

stevet555 said:


> Created an entry in an existing post on the TIVO.COM forum to get the visibility on this in those forums. For those that are experiencing and want to jump on.
> Re:Mini losing channel info | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


Added a post to the thread.
It says:
TiVo Customer Support Representatives are now actively monitoring the Official TiVo Forums 7 days per week. Customer Support requests will be responded to within 6 business hours.

Perhaps they meant 6 weeks. They don't even use local time for posts.


----------



## cannondalege (Jun 12, 2015)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I thought I had already made it clear that we do not regularly monitor TC for bugs. We have a forum site on TiVo.com that is monitored by our support staff. I also know that I made it clear in one of my first posts that I am no Margret. ;-)
> 
> I try to check in periodically when major events are happening, but I'm definitely not a one-man bug tracking system. There have been at least 5 different MINI bugs on TE4 since launch, including forgetting what channel you were on, tuning to a channel you do not receive, showing black, showing the wrong program info, etc.
> 
> ...


Hey Tivo_Ted,

I just spent an hour reviewing every post in this thread. I've had mini problems ever since I updated to Hydra but I only first contacted support yesterday. I have a Roamio and 4 mini V2 extenders. After going through a full reset and other steps for about an hour the tech rep tried to get me to replace my DVR and service for $280 because "my device is not compatible with the update". Great customer service! There was no mention of others experiencing my problem.

Anyway, here are my details: when I turn on a tv with a mini I need to press live tv twice to get a channel to display. Then it always shows the same channel and not the last viewed. In addition, my DVR has all of the tuners populated with that channel even after the reset. Even as I change channels those tuners don't appear to update. I haven't taken the time to do further investigations but I don't plan on swapping my DVR! What do others see happening with their DVR tuners?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cannondalege said:


> Anyway, here are my details: when I turn on a tv with a mini I need to press live tv twice to get a channel to display. Then it always shows the same channel and not the last viewed. In addition, my DVR has all of the tuners populated with that channel even after the reset. Even as I change channels those tuners don't appear to update. I haven't taken the time to do further investigations but I don't plan on swapping my DVR! What do others see happening with their DVR tuners?


Same here. Also a Roamio but with a Mini VOX (A95).

I always need to hit channel up/down to display after the Live TV twice.


----------



## cannondalege (Jun 12, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Same here. Also a Roamio but with a Mini VOX (A95).
> 
> I always need to hit channel up/down to display after the Live TV twice.


I'm sorry but I was wrong about the behavior! When I turn on a mini Live tv takes me to the home screen. The next live tv takes me to the same channel all the time but it goes black. Then I need to change channels twice, either by up/down or number before a channel actually displays. While watching, if I go to the home screen, I get the same behavior when I select live tv again. I need to change channels twice to get a picture. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cannondalege said:


> I'm sorry but I was wrong about the behavior! When I turn on a mini Live tv takes me to the home screen. The next live tv takes me to the same channel all the time but it goes black. Then I need to change channels twice, either by up/down or number before a channel actually displays. While watching, if I go to the home screen, I get the same behavior when I select live tv again. I need to change channels twice to get a picture. Sorry for the confusion!


No problem. Perhaps you just let the Mini time out and don't use Standby?


----------



## cannondalege (Jun 12, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> No problem. Perhaps you just let the Mini time out and don't use Standby?


I never use standby. I only turn off the tv and receiver where I use one. Also with the DVR.


----------



## cannondalege (Jun 12, 2015)

Also, when I write that I turn on a mini, I mean I turn on the tv. The screen comes up with the prompt to hit the TiVo or livetv button.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cannondalege said:


> Also, when I write that I turn on a mini, I mean I turn on the tv. The screen comes up with the prompt to hit the TiVo or livetv button.


Understood. That message happens after four hours of inactivity on a Mini. I never use it on a host either.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Only 2 pages in did someone clarify that the problem may be when the host DVR is in standby, not just the MINI in standby.


Just to clarify, neither of my devices are ever placed into standby and I consistently see the wrong channel info display when I turn on my TV and press Live TV on the mini.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I thought I had already made it clear that we do not regularly monitor TC for bugs. We have a forum site on TiVo.com that is monitored by our support staff. I also know that I made it clear in one of my first posts that I am no Margret. ;-)


That you are here and help is infinitely more productive and useful than the garbage on that forum. Here's an example:
No Internet Connection (C130) Error Randomly Appearing After | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums

Anyone even reading that thread comes away with a pitiful impression of TiVo Support. Anyone reading that thread and experiencing the problem themselves understands the uselessness of the situation. There is nothing about the forum that makes one feel warm and fuzzy about being able to get help.

If TIVo spends even $1 a year for that forum to be there, you are wasting money.

Anyone over there from TiVo who responds with the canned "blah blah blah we're sorry blah blah blah you should call use at 800-xxx-xxx blah blah blah" should not be providing online support. I don't need online support to just tell me to call whenever I may take the time to post in detail a problem.

I swear, I am so angry at TiVo right now just having to write this post after looking at that stupid forum because you posted that that is where official support is to occur.


----------



## cannondalege (Jun 12, 2015)

My problem with support is that they are so eager to ask you to swap equipment. It’s a problem within warranty because it’s time consuming. But out of warranty it’s just a money making scheme. No chance replacing my DVR with an identical ‘renewed’ unit would correct these problems! Then after all the trouble and payment do you think they would reverse the charges? I doubt it!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

dswallow said:


> That you are here and help is infinitely more productive and useful than the garbage on that forum. Here's an example:
> No Internet Connection (C130) Error Randomly Appearing After | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums
> 
> Anyone even reading that thread comes away with a pitiful impression of TiVo Support. Anyone reading that thread and experiencing the problem themselves understands the uselessness of the situation. There is nothing about the forum that makes one feel warm and fuzzy about being able to get help.
> ...


Most people are not as technical or OCD about Tivo as people here are, that type of support is just fine for those people.

With all the issues we think there is, most customers dont tinker with their Tivo, they just use it and it works, even with this latest issue with the firmware. When it does not work, its usually something very simple TiVo TS can help/fix. Just think of your grandparents using TiVo, this place would not be for them, but TiVo chat or phone support, even offshore, would be perfect for them.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

stevet555 said:


> Created an entry in an existing post on the TIVO.COM forum to get the visibility on this in those forums. For those that are experiencing and want to jump on.
> 
> Re:Mini losing channel info | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


Your thread now has spam. Told ya.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> This is fixed in RC19, releasing in the next week or so. Before anyone asks, this is the only fix between RC14 and RC19.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ted,
I'm still experiencing the pink screen issues. I tried opening a support ticket with TiVo a few weeks ago but that was a dead end. Went on vacation hoping it would be resolved but it's not. Any ideas?


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

CloudAtlas said:


> *TiVo Mini Channel Info display *bug. Just wish they'd fix the obvious bug on the Minis where the Mini displays the wrong channel info and TV guide info on the channel you are currently watching (it shows the channel info the TiVO DVR is currently viewing).


I updated all my Tivo's to Hydra this past weekend. Two Roamio's and 3 Mini's (All are about 5 year old devices). Pleased with the upgrade except as quoted above, the Mini's display one thing but "Info" says it another channel all together. Quick fix is just change the channel, but really? How did this one get out to the general release?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Please see -> New TE4 update starting to roll out

Also see -> 21.7.2.RC19

I assume your last question was not expecting an answer?


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Please see -> New TE4 update starting to roll out
> 
> Also see -> 21.7.2.RC19
> 
> I assume your last question was not expecting an answer?


It is tough navigating through all this related threads... But yes I am on* 21.7.2.RC19...*


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pshivers said:


> It is tough navigating through all this related threads... But yes I am on* 21.7.2.RC19...*


Don't worry, it only gets worse.


----------



## grafals (Apr 28, 2004)

I used to LOVE TiVo! I raved about it to all my friends. It was intelligent, and simple to use. My Bolt+ died after only about a year (that's a whole other issue since it looks like hardly any of them survive more than a year or two). So, TiVo sent me a Bolt+OTA which I thought was an upgrade. Now it has this totally asinine hardly functional and totally unintuitive GUI that frustrates me EVERY TIME I try to watch TV. I hate it so much I moved it to the spare room and put my old Romio in the main living room. I currently have TiVo in 5 rooms. However, I can promise TiVo that if this is the experience they are selling, the next time a TiVo goes bad, IT WILL ABSOLUTELY GET REPLACED WITH AN XFINITY BOX. I not only no longer love TiVo, I absolutely hate it. It is frustrating to no end to sit and try to figure out how to do the simplest tasks that used to work by a single button push, that I could usually guess at even if I wasn't sure how to accomplish what I wanted to do. I was watching a movie from the recommendations when a sex scene unexpectedly popped up with my kids in the room. One would think that pushing the stop or pause button would have prevented the problem. I finally had to unplug the F'ing thing to stop it. Thanks to Hydra . . . I HATE TIVO!!!!!!!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Search around here for instructions on how to revert to the previous version of the TiVo OS.

It's just a few button presses.

-KP


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

grafals said:


> I used to LOVE TiVo! I raved about it to all my friends. It was intelligent, and simple to use. My Bolt+ died after only about a year (that's a whole other issue since it looks like hardly any of them survive more than a year or two). So, TiVo sent me a Bolt+OTA which I thought was an upgrade. Now it has this totally asinine hardly functional and totally unintuitive GUI that frustrates me EVERY TIME I try to watch TV. I hate it so much I moved it to the spare room and put my old Romio in the main living room. I currently have TiVo in 5 rooms. However, I can promise TiVo that if this is the experience they are selling, the next time a TiVo goes bad, IT WILL ABSOLUTELY GET REPLACED WITH AN XFINITY BOX. I not only no longer love TiVo, I absolutely hate it. It is frustrating to no end to sit and try to figure out how to do the simplest tasks that used to work by a single button push, that I could usually guess at even if I wasn't sure how to accomplish what I wanted to do. I was watching a movie from the recommendations when a sex scene unexpectedly popped up with my kids in the room. One would think that pushing the stop or pause button would have prevented the problem. I finally had to unplug the F'ing thing to stop it. Thanks to Hydra . . . I HATE TIVO!!!!!!!


You should remove Hydra from that TiVo, there are steps here on how to do it (roll back). I think it's awful too and tried it for a couple of days. You will lose all recordings but since you have a couple of other TiVos you can transfer your shows.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

grafals said:


> I used to LOVE TiVo! I raved about it to all my friends. It was intelligent, and simple to use. My Bolt+ died after only about a year (that's a whole other issue since it looks like hardly any of them survive more than a year or two). So, TiVo sent me a Bolt+OTA which I thought was an upgrade. Now it has this totally asinine hardly functional and totally unintuitive GUI that frustrates me EVERY TIME I try to watch TV. I hate it so much I moved it to the spare room and put my old Romio in the main living room. I currently have TiVo in 5 rooms. However, I can promise TiVo that if this is the experience they are selling, the next time a TiVo goes bad, IT WILL ABSOLUTELY GET REPLACED WITH AN XFINITY BOX. I not only no longer love TiVo, I absolutely hate it. It is frustrating to no end to sit and try to figure out how to do the simplest tasks that used to work by a single button push, that I could usually guess at even if I wasn't sure how to accomplish what I wanted to do. I was watching a movie from the recommendations when a sex scene unexpectedly popped up with my kids in the room. One would think that pushing the stop or pause button would have prevented the problem. I finally had to unplug the F'ing thing to stop it. Thanks to Hydra . . . I HATE TIVO!!!!!!!


What? It dumps out of recordings like the old interface did. Hit the live tv button.

It is over the top, hysterical, inaccurate posts like this that make me shake my head about this forum because then you will get the zealots piling on regardless of if the information is correct or not.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> What? It dumps out of recordings like the old interface did. Hit the live tv button.
> 
> It is over the top, hysterical, inaccurate posts like this that make me shake my head about this forum because then you will get the zealots piling on regardless of if the information is correct or not.


Or the back or tivo button would've gotten him out of it too.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It's hard to figure out why the Pause Button didn't work.

However, it's not really fair to characterize his real experience as "hysterical". His experience is his experience. I know exactly what he's talking about, too.

-KP


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

kpeters59 said:


> It's hard to figure out why the Pause Button didn't work.
> 
> However, it's not really fair to characterize his real experience as "hysterical". His experience is his experience. I know exactly what he's talking about, too.
> 
> -KP


You saying that post wasn't hysterical? I'd hate to see what you think is. He had one incident that either he messed up or the box froze or he misunderstood what he was watching and went on a complete rant.

All he had to do was turn the tv off.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

That's not entirely accurate.

He said he'd been hating TE4, which MANY old-timers do too, and that the worst of it culminated at that moment.

He may have expressed it in a way that a TE4 evangelist could interpret as hysterical, however...

-KP


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> You should remove Hydra from that TiVo, there are steps here on how to do it (roll back).*
> I think [Hydra is] awful too and tried it for a couple of days.*


As a longtime skier that's how I felt about snowboarding the first weekend. You go from skiing black diamonds to falling down boarding on the bunny slope.

It takes a good month or two to get use to an all new piece of software especially when it replacing one that you've been using for over 7 Years. I know because I've been using Hydra from day one after using TE3 from day one. There's definitely a learning curve which for some may not be worth it. This is especially true for families though kids tend to pick up software quickly.

Too bad there's no bunny slope equivalent to trying out software.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

tim_m said:


> Or the back or tivo button would've gotten him out of it too.


Or he could of just hit the power button and turned the TV off! Hitting the pause button during a sex scene with kids in the room should probably not be your go to move.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

grafals said:


> One would think that pushing the stop or pause button would have prevented the problem. I finally had to


My go-to button has always been the TiVo button which should work in either TE3 or TE4.

Scott


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

CloudAtlas said:


> As a longtime skier that's how I felt about snowboarding the first weekend. You go from skiing black diamonds to falling down boarding on the bunny slope.
> 
> It takes a good month or two to get use to an all new piece of software especially when it replacing one that you've been using for over 7 Years. I know because I've been using Hydra from day one after using TE3 from day one. There's definitely a learning curve which for some may not be worth it. This is especially true for families though kids tend to pick up software quickly.
> 
> Too bad there's no bunny slope equivalent to trying out software.


Yes any new software takes time to get used to but just because you get used to it, it doesn't mean it was better than the previous version.

My chief complaint was and still is no live guide, will never switch over to Hydra without it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes any new software takes time to get used to but just because you get used to it, it doesn't mean it was better than the previous version.
> 
> My chief complaint was and still is no live guide, will never switch over to Hydra without it.


There is a live guide. It is icon based rather than text but it exists. It shows multiple shows from the future of a channel one channel at a time.

Live guide zealots will insist on the exact form and font when there is one, it just looks different.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> There is a live guide. It is icon based rather than text but it exists. It shows multiple shows from the future of a channel one channel at a time.
> 
> Live guide zealots will insist on the exact form and font when there is one, it just looks different.


Yes, I'm aware but as I said I don't think its better than the previous version of software.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Everyone who reads any thread regarding TiVo software should imagine a "In my opinion..." at the top of every post.

Very little of these threads are about factual evidence, it is almost always about "better" or "worse" which are both value judgements that will vary by one's needs and preferences.

In my opinion, the "anti-Hydra" posts tend to be more emotional than the "pro-Hydra" posts, but I suspect that is because of a belief that TiVo will eventually make upgrading to Hydra mandatory...for which there is currently no evidence.


----------

